# wha'ts good pre ride food?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

what's a good preride food? should it have more carbohydrates ?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nothing too heavy. If I am preparing for a big ride...I have my pre-ride food the day before. Day of the ride...maybe some fruit and lots of water. And usually my morning coffee. But yeah...carbs are good day of the ride. Low GI carbs. Day before, just eat a clean meal of lean protein, carbs, and fat. That fills your glycogen, gives some protein for muscle repair while you sleep, and fat for your brain. Day of you want to top off your glycogen with low GI carbs that give you slower sustained energy rather than a quick shot of energy that fades fast and leaves you close to bonking. Remember to maintain nutrition while riding and stay ahead of hydration too.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Why don't you search for this ****, Picard?

Every time you post, God kills a kitten.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

https://www.google.com/search?q=mtb...d-metropcs-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Crispy hash browns!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

Nat said:


> Crispy hash browns!


and bacon


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

Finch Platte said:


> Why don't you search for this ****, Picard?
> 
> Every time you post, God kills a kitten.


perhaps he knew you would flip :ihih:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

nvphatty said:


> and bacon


on toast with peanut butter.

Actually I'm pretty much vegetarian now, but still...

http://forums.mtbr.com/xc-racing-tr...llenge-try-ill-buy-your-breakfast-106978.html

Offer has expired.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Every week I make giant pan of cubed hash brown potatoes with a bit of unprocessed sea salt as seasoning. They go in the 'fridge in tupperware and since I ride so frequently, I take a solid handful of those every morning and sizzle them up quick in a pan and maybe break an egg in with them while they're cooking. Sprinkle a little parmesan on top. Potatoes are great fuel. They're a complex carb but act like a simple. I usually wait about an hour or so before I launch for my ride.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

Big handful of kale and some baby bella mushrooms sauteed in a little butter with some salt and Old Bay seasoning, topped off with two scrambled eggs. Banana in the truck on the way to the trails.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Either lots of carbs or lots of vegetarian fats .. protein less than 25 grams for sure!

Did no one mention caffeine!?!? Definetly not a roadie forum ; )

I like green tea or yerba mate with honey


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

this:


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Post Great Grains and a cup of coffee for me...but I'm not a nerd I just get out and go for it.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

nvphatty said:


> perhaps he knew you would flip :ihih:


Bing O.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> Why don't you search for this ****, Picard?
> 
> Every time you post, God kills a kitten.


The captain is too damn tired to search any more.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Eat real food. Eggs, bacon, steak, corn beef hash, omelet with lots of cheese and ham, whole milk and yogurt. Some more bacon. Be sure to fry everything that needs frying in butter.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Beer & jalapeno cheddar potato chips works for me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No gas station hot dogs with jalapenos !!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

^definitely skip the hot dogs and just go with jalapenos.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Dog ****. Eat lots of dog ****.

I just love that we can say "****" in here. Mtbr is growing up!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Left over BBQ'd roadkill from the day before


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> ^definitely skip the hot dogs and just go with jalapenos.


Yep, no gas station hot dogs, with jalepenos.

Or, if you are going to do the gas station hot dog, skip the bun.
---><---


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

thegweed said:


> Post Great Grains


Banana Nut Crunch is my favorite cereal.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Bic Mac and a Monster


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> Beer & jalapeno cheddar potato chips works for me.


You know this needs to be addressed...What's the beer?


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Anything that doesn't make you gag and lead to a full upchuck when you throw it up into your mouth and swallow it back down again.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Black coffee and a banana.

If I have time, real cooked oatmeal, and the banana goes in it.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Irish rolled oatmeal with honey and milk, a handful of supplements and an espresso.
Every morning.
Ready to ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> You know this needs to be addressed...What's the beer?


I've been partial to Marble lately, either their red ale or IPA.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Over easy eggs cooked in lots of bacon drippings. Eat the bacon, too.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

Eggs, oatmeal, bananas, coffee, beet juice...yum!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I read something today that suggested a good ride should start with a coffee and end with a beer. Sounds good to me....


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Nat said:


> Banana Nut Crunch is my favorite cereal.


Well it's obvious my friend that you've never tried the Raisins Dates and Pecans one.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

David R said:


> I read something today that suggested a good ride should start with a coffee and end with a beer. Sounds good to me....


Sounds good, besides, calories are over-rated.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

From home, a double portion of oatmeal with raisins and cinnamon added, and a banana, if I have any.
From work, a granola bar.
Granola bar mid-ride and a protein drink after, if it's a long one.



jcd46 said:


> No gas station hot dogs with jalapenos !!


But...sometimes I forget my granola bars


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Calories are our friends. Now remember, calories are not like Facebook. I just keep things in check.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I like microwaved pancakes with maple syrup.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

whole wheat pancakes (sometimes with buckwheat added) with blueberries, raspberries, and bananas and of course real maple syrup. Aunt Jemima whole wheat pancake mix is the best!!! 

second choice: triple decker peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat bread with GOOD PB. Smuckers is my PB of choice.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

tubeless pancakes......


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

I can't do cereal. It burns off too quickly & the fiber hits me too hard & I hate stopping a ride to find a decent place to crap while "prairie dogging."


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

nvphatty said:


> tubeless pancakes......


cooked on a OX Platinum steel pan (non boost) with a CF handle. only the best, how'd you know?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

What's the best size pan?


----------



## SP_21 (May 23, 2015)

Definitely not Chic-Fil-A. Terrible just terrible haha


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DaveRider said:


> I can't do cereal. It burns off too quickly & the fiber hits me too hard & I hate stopping a ride to find a decent place to crap while "prairie dogging."


save the cereal for post ride recovery food. for a bunch of reasons it's not a good pre-ride food, but an excellent post ride food.



Cornfield said:


> What's the best size pan?


don't believe the hype, there's 12", then there's everything else.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Cornfield said:


> What's the best size pan?


Plus size is the thing these days:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

10.5" has been the standard for years for good reason, stronger and more flickable.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Nat said:


> Plus size is the thing these days:
> 
> View attachment 1071948


you make pancakes in a wok? are they stir-fry cakes? do you use chopped onions and crushed red pepper? perhaps some teriyaki? do they pair nicely with rice?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> you make pancakes in a wok? are they stir-fry cakes? do you use chopped onions and crushed red pepper? perhaps some teriyaki? do they pair nicely with rice?


Truth be told, I don't cook my own pancakes much any more. I have my LPS cook them for me.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

a town not too far from me has the world record for largest pancake. Birkett Mills buckwheat, it was 27' across.

now that's a plus size pan.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Booze and weed fuel the machine.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ive learned that I respond way better on a hard ride with less food in me. Longer all days of course I want to bring food with me but I find filling up to much totally kills my ride


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

machine4321 said:


> Ive learned that I respond way better on a hard ride with less food in me.


My stomach doesn't seem to tolerate any intake before a hard ride. It needs about three hours after breakfast to feel acceptable.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I always eat 4 scrambled eggs with toast and a banana. Its the day before I like to carb it up.


----------



## Inter71 (Jul 13, 2014)

Fruit. Coffee. Water.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I just finished my pre-ride meal, i.e., breakfast:

Trader Joes oatmeal with blueberries, greek yogurt, and granola mixed in. 3 slices of Canadian bacon. Coffee.

Now off to the trails==woohoo!!!!

If I ride in the afternoon or evening I don't eat anything before the ride.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Whatever the hippies eat usually works.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Carbs. The complexity of the carbs in the diet should decrease with the amount of time left before the race.


----------



## Maizie88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I like drinking a good homemade V8 juice before any exercise. Full of nutrients but feels nice and lights.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i have been drinking a glass of Beet Juice and a glass of Pom juice before rides recently, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

I all you're doing is social rides under 3 hours, or if you are in your early 20's, honestly it probably doesn't matter. Eat whatever the heck you want. But for long endurance rides or XC races, I have found that I feel best on a big fruit smoothie in the morning. Mostly bananas, with maybe some greens and berries. More complex foods and combinations cause me stomach churn, leading to an inability to fuel up during the ride and some serious bonking. Been there, done that. No fun!


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

shredchic said:


> I all you're doing is social rides under 3 hours, or if you are in your early 20's, honestly it probably doesn't matter. Eat whatever the heck you want. But for long endurance rides or XC races, I have found that I feel best on a big fruit smoothie in the morning. Mostly bananas, with maybe some greens and berries. More complex foods and combinations cause me stomach churn, leading to an inability to fuel up during the ride and some serious bonking. Been there, done that. No fun!


Unless I'm starting after 9 AM or it's the trivial social ride described above, my pre-ride food is the same as my on-ride food. Tailwind. I do not want anything solid in my stomach. Period. Once you've gotten used to eating completely liquid on bike, you don't necessarily feel the need to put solids in your belly bag.

YMMV.


----------

